# Dunlop Winter Tires



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Im looking at a set of Dunlop SP Winter 3D for some winter driving. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience and how they worked out.

Thanks


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

bwiest said:


> Im looking at a set of Dunlop SP Winter 3D for some winter driving. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience and how they worked out.
> 
> Thanks


They are great in the snow and also handle well on clear roads. This is the second season I have had mine. I drove through unplowed roads here in Boston after the biggest snow storm last year and didn't have any problems. You just have to watch out for unplowed hills.

From what I've heard Blizzaks have better grip in the snow but are mushier and don't handle as well as the 3Ds. The 3Ds are also much grippier than the OEM bridgestones once the temperature gets low in late fall.

I got a set of stock 17" rims and run 245 3Ds all the way around. Works just great.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot,

I was looking at getting them from tirerack. I have a set of 18's on mine now and bought a set of used 17's for the wintery months.

Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

bwiest said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> I was looking at getting them from tirerack. I have a set of 18's on mine now and bought a set of used 17's for the wintery months.
> 
> ...


No problem. That's exactly what I did.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------

